# Big litter... 11 squeakers



## ryanothebeach (Apr 26, 2013)

Hey there

Anyone had experience with a large litter?
My V, just had 11 squeakers, wondering if I should be prepared to bottle feed.
She seems to have enough milk so far. 
Any other considerations with a large litter like this. 



















Thanks
Ryan


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Awwww...new life, I just love it. Welcome...*Cries*...

11 is hefty, poor thing. Make sure mom gets enough food and water, you should be thinking of her needs a lot, too. Also, crank the heat up, it should really be sweltering in there, as there's even less room for all of them to snuggle with mom to stay warm.

I recommend human parents to sleep in the same room with the brood for awhile to keep an eye/ear on things, little ones can easily get lost in the box or other things that we'd not think of unless we're in there to see or hear it. A baby monitor when you're in another room is a good idea, too.

Gratz, they look beautiful *Cries*..I just love puppies...


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Also, GET THE BLANKET OUT OF THERE! Puppies can easily get caught in the folds and suffocate! 

Put down a short napped bath mat and crank the heat up! No covers of any kind!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

The pups are adorable! Ryan, you are a lucky duck!! You've already received some good advice. 
I fostered a momma dog and her two puppies a couple of years ago, and was pretty amazed by how much food and water momma needed. You've got to pour it on. Make sure she has enough to eat and drink at all times! Her caloric needs are through the roof right now.


----------



## ryanothebeach (Apr 26, 2013)

Gingerling, thanks for the loud concern. 
but was just laying down towels while changing the pads. 



Gingerling said:


> Also, GET THE BLANKET OUT OF THERE! Puppies can easily get caught in the folds and suffocate!
> 
> Put down a short napped bath mat and crank the heat up! No covers of any kind!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

How are mom and pups doing?


----------



## ryanothebeach (Apr 26, 2013)

They are all doing great thanks all 11 are happy and healthy so far & steadily gaining weight.



TexasRed said:


> How are mom and pups doing?


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

I move that Ryan should provide more photos.


----------



## ryanothebeach (Apr 26, 2013)

Haha. Ok Emily I'll post some when I get back tonight 



emilycn said:


> I move that Ryan should provide more photos.


----------



## SDVizsla (Jun 26, 2015)

More pics more pics!! Super cute


----------



## ryanothebeach (Apr 26, 2013)

Sorry, almost forgot to post.... here you go.
Will post some more when their eyes are open.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Awwwwwww......*cries*...new life...*sigh*...

Don't forget to trim their teeny finger nails at some point so they don't cut mom!


----------



## ryanothebeach (Apr 26, 2013)

Some updated pics of the puppy hoard... sorry for the blurry pics.. they move so fast


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Unbelievably Precious!


----------



## SDVizsla (Jun 26, 2015)

Gosh SO sweet!!


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

I can practically smell the puppy breath in that last photo!


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

lilyloo said:


> I can practically smell the puppy breath in that last photo!


Officially having puppy breath withdrawals!!


----------

